# New Anatolian Puppies Growing Like Weeds



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

We have had our new Anatolian Female puppies now for about 8 weeks (we got them against my better thoughts at 6 weeks old) and they are a growing pair of young ladies. Had them to the vet last week for their rabies shots and heart worm meds and they were 34.8 and 36.8 pounds respectively at 14 weeks old and they are NOT FAT. Vet says they are doing great.

Have been feeding a different food this time. Costco has a dog food in a red bag which has no grain in it at all except for some flaxseed. It's turkey, sweet potatoes, peas, carrots, apple, etc and the dogs love it. They have another that is salmon based and they like it too, just not as much as the turkey flavor. It's about $29 for a 35 lb bag. I have to feed it to my Border Collie as he is wheat and corn sensitive. I thought I might as well feed it to everyone and they all agree. It's made by the same company that makes super premium dog food that is carried by the Fancy feed dealers such as Petco. Amazing what happens when you read the labels and see the manufacturer's name.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Pictures!!! Where are the pictures!!! ???


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

6 weeks!!!!! Dang, that is really early.

AND you are super lucky, I am trying to find/one or two Anatolian pups right now,

AND you cannot post a thread like this without photos. That is just mean.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I thought for sure I was going to see some cute doggie photos. I hope you have some to post.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive heard of that brand of food at Costco..we dont have a costco, so I cant try it..

Sounds like your pups are getting big..Seems one day they are rolly polly balls of fluff (at least my pyr pup was) and then they sprout up like weeds!


----------

